# MOOR TOUR - 23-25 OCT 2009 *DONE*



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Earlier this year I posted here viewtopic.php?f=3&t=126183&hilit=moor+tour

for those interested in doing a tour of the Moorland areas in the South West.

Unfortunately the Tour had to be postponed for the original date but good news  Now there is a revised date.

THE MOOR TTOUR will take place on : Friday 23 October 2009 to Sunday 25 October 2009

Weekend Itinery:

*Friday:* Meet up at the Hotels for dinner and banter. I'll do a short brief too. If enough people can arrange to meet up near Ashburton at a suitable time then there will be a short cruise to the hotels.

*Saturday:* Across the Tamar into Cornwall via a favourite motorcycle road to have a look at Bodmin Moor, then driving East to some of the highest parts of Dartmoor before returning through Widecombe-in-the-Moor to the hotels, maybe a cream tea.

*Sunday:* Another full day of TTouring heading North to Exmoor and the north Devon coast and some rather interesting and (I hope) surprising roads ending up near Tiverton, not far from the M5.

The routes are over 100 miles each day and I hope to achieve a balance between sampling the local roads, scenery and food. I've already prepared the route information and with someone reading the notes it should be possible to drive the whole route using neither map nor satnav.

*
The Hotels:*

I intend to use this hotel http://www.princehall.co.uk/ for the Friday and Saturday nights and will contact them shortly to start the booking process.

If there are any people who would like to stay for an extra night on the Sunday then this hotel is one option http://www.bickleighcastle.com/index.html and I would be happy to make the arrangements for those who indicate that they'd like to stay for an extra night.

So, if you are interested please post up and I'll add your names to the attendance list and if you need any further information, just ask on here or drop me a PM.

The Moor TTourists:

1. brittan (Brian) [smiley=elvis.gif] D, B&B at Prince Hall, x1 Fri & Sat. Confirmed. 
2. Asics (Steve H) [smiley=zzz.gif] D, B&B at Prince Hall, x1 Fri & Sat. Confirmed. 
3. 04DTT (Dec & Cait) [smiley=elf.gif] D, B&B at Prince Hall, x2 Fri & Sat. Confirmed. 
4. sotgn (Stewart - day runner) :!: No accommodation. Dinner x2 Sat only at Prince Hall
5. JayC (Jamie - day runner) [smiley=guitarist.gif] No accommodation, no dinners.
6. NJBTT (Nigel & Michelle) [smiley=sunny.gif] B&B at Lydgate House Sat only. Confirmed. Dinner x2 Sat only at Prince Hall. 
7. phodge (Penny & Dave) [smiley=chef.gif] B&B at Lydgate House, Fri & Sat. Confirmed. Dinner x2 Sat only at Prince Hall. 

8. liffy99 + 1 [smiley=gossip.gif] 
9. j8keith (Keith & Penny - day runners) [smiley=juggle.gif] No accommodation. Dinner x2 Sat only at Prince Hall
10. TT-Minxx and TThriller (Gill & Dave - day runners) [smiley=speechless.gif] Separate accommodation  Confirmed
11. V6 SRS (Sean) [smiley=computer.gif] D, B&B at Prince Hall, x1 Fri & Sat. Confirmed. 
12. forest (Iain & Pauline - day runners Sunday only) [smiley=indian_chief.gif] 
12a. JamesGoaTTes (James +1 - day runners Sunday only) [smiley=smoking.gif] 
14. blackers (James, Karen & Adrian) D, B&B at Prince Hall, x1 Fri & Sat.

Some pics to whet your appetite:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

I think you already knew I was up for this one Brian.
You can officially put me down on the list.

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Post deleted as information now covered in updated first post.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

It's in my calendar - will not stay over as we live locally (tight git as well!)

Stewart


----------



## Asics (Nov 1, 2008)

Put me down as before please Brian.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

If only I had a clue if I was working in Newcastle or York then I might be able to commit :?


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

You dont half get about Andrew  would of liked to get to this but its just to far south for us


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

First post updated.


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

VicTT said:


> The Moor TTourists:
> 
> 1. VicTT (Brian) [smiley=elvis.gif]
> 2. Asics (Steve H) [smiley=zzz.gif]
> ...


The likeness to Declan and Adrian is uncanny. :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi Folks could you pencil our names in for your meeting  never been down your neck of the woods and its high time we did  we have a few week holidays in October and hope to work it in with your dates, so if you've room for two more we'll be more than happy to tag along 
Cheers Trev & Evelyn


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Names added to the list Trev and Evelyn.

Glad to have you with us. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Excellent news Trev, glad to hear you will both be coming along.

Will that be in the new roadster :wink:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

blackers said:


> Excellent news Trev, glad to hear you will both be coming along.
> 
> Will that be in the new roadster :wink:


been back and forth to Audi & she keeps changing her mind on the colour so i've given up & so has the salesman :lol: 
she's even like that when buying shoes, nightmare :roll:

Yip should be a good event and meet some new members, thinking of heading down on the thursday so i can wash and polish the car before the meet :wink: mind am not putting any stickers on like you had for the I.O.M meet :lol:


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

trev said:


> blackers said:
> 
> 
> > Excellent news Trev, glad to hear you will both be coming along.
> ...


I had the French ones on mine , they came off fine


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

wallsendmag said:


> trev said:
> 
> 
> > blackers said:
> ...


was that LETTERS Andrew :lol:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Are you heading down to this meet Andrew if you are could meet up with you & Val, [smiley=bulb2.gif]


----------



## TTitan (May 11, 2007)

Sign me up !

TTitan (Jim)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Signed up!

Welcome aboard.

Are you just Jim for this trip or is there a +1 ??


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello Jim,

Good to have you on board 

Did you get the turbo thing fixed okay ?

Cheers
James (blackers)


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

trev said:


> Are you heading down to this meet Andrew if you are could meet up with you & Val, [smiley=bulb2.gif]


Trev, we could make it a mini cruise down from Scotland via Newcastle


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

No problem James would you be able to keep up with a Mk1 lol
1000 ml trip it's more than my car done last year and we are doing that in 3 days


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

TTitan said:


> Sign me up !
> 
> TTitan (Jim)


Welcome to the TTour Jim. 

We're really gathering momentum now.

Sean.


----------



## JayC (Nov 12, 2008)

Pencil me in ! I live locally to and also a tight git! So accomm not needed.. but look forward to the driving and good food! - Jamie 8) 8)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

You're penciled in Jamie.

Welcome aboard and hope to meet you on the Devon & Cornwall meet next weekend.


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

Hi do we get any preferential treatment for coming down to your meet like free beers or Cornish pasties :lol: 
could bring some haggis down for you guys if we catch them the night before


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I had a visit to the hotel (Prince Hall) today, met the owners and had a look around and the setting is just perfect for the tour theme. Their food reputation is good and there are sample menus on their web site although that will, of course, have changed by October. The parking for the TTs is safe too.

I've bagged all 8 rooms for the Fri & Sat nights and the listed TTourists so far will take 7 of them. I've indicated that all those staying will do so on a D,B&B basis and I'm waiting for the hotel to come back to me with an offer on prices.
No need for anyone to contact the hotel yet: I'll let you know when.

If you are still thinking about this trip then don't think that all the places have gone. I'm sure we could manage to maximise the use of bed spaces in the rooms if necessary to fit people in and I have "Plan B" up my sleeve should the numbers exceed the capacity of this hotel.

Plan B :roll:


----------



## trev (Aug 5, 2005)

now your talking hope it a mixed prison


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Just to be clear - I really do have a proper 'Plan B'.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A few more pictures and a slightly wobbly video from yesterday:


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Looks like it's going to be a cracking TTour, especially if we get weather the same as in the video.

Sean.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Oh go on then - put me and the Mrs on the list :roll:

Kev


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Oh, ok then.

Kev and Bev added to the list. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

VicTT said:


> Oh, ok then.
> 
> Kev and Bev added to the list. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


Thanks Brian

Would that be a bunk bed room with limited view?

K


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Brian,

Count Cáit and I in for the trip.

I though we couldnt go on this trip during the week. A friends of Cáit had her wedding booked for Saturday the 24th and we were to be invited so therefore no Moor TTour for us. She had a change of heart today and has postponed the wedding until 2010 so we can now go      

The video and photos look great. Should be a good ttour!

Dec


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Good news Dec, glad that Cáit's friend has got her priorities right. :roll:


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi brian

could u sign michelle and i up please

accommodation only needed for saturday as we will travel up saturday morning to meet you all

looking forward to it mate

regards

nigel


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Nigel and Michelle added to the list.  Welcome to the tour.

We now exceed the number of rooms available at Prince Hall so I need to consider 'Plan B'.

Exactly how this is implemented depends on the total numbers who sign up as there are a couple of alternatives:
** Those taking single rooms at Prince Hall can consider sharing to free up other rooms.
** I can place people in other nearby accommodation: obviously that splits the group however within reason Prince Hall can provide dinner for non-residents and I can arrange transport using a local taxi firm. That way the group can be together for the evening.

Comments welcome.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

04DTT said:


> Brian,
> 
> Count Cáit and I in for the trip.
> 
> ...


Great news Dec, glad to hear you are both coming along


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Hi TTourists

I'm up for this one! 

Assuming "there's still room at the inn" as this is looking a popular event.

Much better choice in accomodation this time Brian, but with only 8 rooms it could be a bit of a squeeeze...

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Dave,

Welcome to the TTour. 

Is Gill coming too?



TThriller said:


> Much better choice in accomodation this time Brian, but with only 8 rooms it could be a bit of a squeeeze...


Same choice of hotel(s) as the first go at getting this trip off the ground back in April. Yes it is small and depending on the total numbers we may end up using two hotels to fit everyone in. That's a direct result of my decision to use hotels actually on the Moors rather than a 'big chain' hotel: it's something that I believe (hope) will add to the atmosphere of the trip.

If we do use two hotels we can still all eat together at Prince Hall, subject to a max of 22 people. I can arrange taxis for those in the other hotel.

I'll send you some more details after the weekend.

Brian


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Hi Brian

good news, the ttour fits in perfectly with Cathy's shifts so she will be joining us. We'll stay at home overnight but it would be good to have dinner with you all on Friday and attend the brief.

cheers

Stewart


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Have you still got room for two more...??

Finally managed to sort things out, and we can now join you. 

Please add us to the list - and send me any details I need for booking hotels etc..

Can't wait - it'll be great to see you all again!

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

phodge said:


> Have you still got room for two more...??
> 
> Finally managed to sort things out, and we can now join you.
> 
> ...


Thats great Penny. Looking forward to seeing you and Dave again

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

sotgn said:


> Hi Brian
> 
> good news, the ttour fits in perfectly with Cathy's shifts so she will be joining us. We'll stay at home overnight but it would be good to have dinner with you all on Friday and attend the brief.
> 
> ...


Good news Stewart. Should be no problem with dinner at Prince hall on the Fri eve - but are you sure you want to drive there and back home on Friday, only to return Sat am??

What about staying for dinner on the Sat eve?? or do shifts etc preclude that?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

phodge said:


> Have you still got room for two more...??
> 
> Finally managed to sort things out, and we can now join you.
> 
> ...


There always room for two more; you're added to the list.

I was wondering who I could get to do TEC duties. :roll:

I'll send hotel details etc in the next week.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

VicTT said:


> I was wondering who I could get to do TEC duties. :roll:


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Can those of you who have paid a deposit to Prince Hall please let me know whether or not you have received a confirmation of your booking.

Ta.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Here's a bit of an update:

First KevtoTTy has withdrawn, at least from the staying at Prince Hall part of the event. I'm still looking at alternative accommodation for Kev and Wendy and I'll send some more info very soon.

That meas that the free room at Prince Hall will go to the next poster which is TThriller (Dave and, I presume, Gill). So there is "room at the inn" Dave!

Plan B is to use an additional small hotel just a few miles away from Prince Hall. Those located there have the choice to take their evening meals there or travel to Prince Hall to eat with the rest of the crew. I will arrange taxis if required, for obvious reasons.

The second small hotel is Lydgate House http://www.lydgatehouse.co.uk NJBTT (Nigel & Michelle) will be staying there on the Sat evening and phodge (Penny & Dave) should book your room here too please. IIRC this was your preferred hotel from the original go at getting this tour underway.

Please book soon as they say the same as Prince Hall that Sept and Oct are their busiest months, which surprised me. Its down to walkers who are avoiding the main school holiday times.

The last part of the drive to Lydgate House is not tarmacked but is hard packed gravel with less pot holes than many Irish roads I've been on. :roll: I did a test drive in my TT with no problems and here's the video of it:






Finally I've had an email from Prince hall asking that all those who have not yet paid a deposit to do so, and then you will receive your confirmation. I would suggest that everyone pays the deposit by the first week of July and I'll email them back to that effect.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

thanks for the video brian

helpful and informative

cheers

nigel


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

B&B booked for Fri and Sat night at Lydgate House...

See you all in October!!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.
Hello Moortorists,

I've updated the first post of the thread to show accommodation and where non-residents require dinner at Prince Hall.

Can everyone please have a quick check and let me know if I've got anything wrong.

I'd also appreciate a quick post or PM to let me know that your accommodation has been confirmed. [smiley=gossip.gif]

(Mother Hen mode OFF)


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Brian

When I originally followed the link and saw £80 for double room b'n'b which I thought was a bit expensive. But it all looks very nice so fair enough, it'll be a good bit of a do.

I've just checked the tarrifs again and OMG, it's actually £80 pppn. Per Person Per Night!!!! At £160 quid a night for a room that's more expensive that The Dorint at The 'Ring!! EEK.

So for 2 people for two nights thats £320. For that much I could go to The Ring, cover the accomodation, pay for the ferry and fuel and still have some change. So no contest then. I'm off to The Ring.

So regrettably, I'm withdrawing my interest in this tour.

I'll see you all a month earlier on the ClanTT trip anyway.

Dave


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Sorry to hear that you are not coming along Dave, but popping over to the Nurburgring does sound fun.

Glad to see that you are going to France though will be good to see you then although are you not coming along to evenTT09?

I just looked at the other Dartmoor hotel


> Standard Double with en-suite shower (Kingfisher) £50.00


I know that's still £100 per night but you do get breakfast and a complimentary cream tea on arrival plus the room is called kingfisher......must be a good omen? Sure you can't make it?

Cheers
James


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sorry Dave, we've already nabbed Kingfisher!

:wink:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dave,

Conversely for me whether a room is priced as pppn or per room it's the same. Taking your example of the Dorint, that was £100+ for the room, including the rather dubious breakfast and without dinner.

James has beaten me to suggesting looking at the other hotel, so maybe you can still join us :?:

I've visited other hotels in the vicinity and the prices are similar. The only other alternatives would be a small B&B or the nearest Premier Inn, Travelodge or similar.

Thanks for letting us know and I'll contact the hotel to let them know.


----------



## Asics (Nov 1, 2008)

Brian,

Prince Hall have confirmed my booking.

Really looking forward to it.

Cheers,

Steve.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Asics said:


> Brian,
> 
> Prince Hall have confirmed my booking.
> 
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hm, back on it is?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> Hm, back on it is?


Hm, back on it is.

Like to join us you would?

Bring your driver along too you can.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

VicTT said:


> A3DFU said:
> 
> 
> > Hm, back on it is?
> ...


Work on the driver I will :roll:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A3DFU said:


> VicTT said:
> 
> 
> > A3DFU said:
> ...


 [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll be up for this too, sounds great. Put me down on the car list.
Can you provide an updated summary of what's on offer accommodation and dinner wise ? ie Prices for room, dinner at each hotel and how many places available ? Not quite sure what you may have negotiated etc.
TBH £200 a night sounds a bit steep so may do our own thing on the accommodation front . . .


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Welcome along liffy99. 

When I first started to put this event together one of my aims was to use a hotel actually on Dartmoor to give a different perspective and (hopefully) to add some character to the event. For me a significant part of this sort of gathering is the non-driving parts at the hotels or other places where the people can interact - the craic.

Prince Hall is the largest one (yes, largest even with only 9 rooms) in the right place and so that one was chosen. The deal available is that our two night stay is available at the rate that normally applies for 3+ nights: see their web site for prices.
As far as cost is concerned I've just paid £80 for 1 night D, B&B at a Holiday Inn for EvenTT09. Whilst comfortable it provided normal HI style which is available just about anywhere and the service at dinner meant that a simple meal lasted 3+ hours. 
I expect prince Hall to provide a significantly higher standard of breakfast and dinner.

Once all the Prince Hall rooms were taken I had to rope in another hotel, Lydgate House, which is less than 10 mins away: see their web site for prices but take note that I have not pre-booked any rooms at this hotel. Those staying at Lydgate House have the option to take dinner at Prince Hall (subject to their maximum number) and there are also one or two people who live locally taking dinner there too.

The only reason that there is a "choice" of hotels is because some people, who having said that they would go and therefore expected to book into Prince Hall, have dropped out for one reason or another.

Not everyone who has said that they are going has confirmed to me that they have made their booking with Prince Hall; hence it is difficult to accurately gauge the number of place still available.
However, if I guess that you want one room for two people then I am sure that requirement can be met.

Hope that helps,
Brian


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

Will definitely try to attend as a day runner. My work commitment in October is rather HEAVY.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hi Stuart,

I've added you to the list as a day runner. Now you have to sort your work around the tour!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Been a while since I've been on. Sorry to say my first post since being back is going to be bad news.

Due to a change in my circumstances, I can no longer guarantee my participation in anything after September this year. That means I am going to have to withdraw from the Moor TTour.  
If circumstances change in the next couple of months, I may be able to take part in some or all of the event. For now though, assume I won't be there and someone else can take my room if required.

On the plus side, I will be signing up for just about everything else in July and August. 

Sean.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for posting the information Sean.

Whatever your change in circumstances I hope it is to your advantage or works out ok for you.

Brian


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hope everything works out for you, Sean...


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

V6 SRS said:


> Been a while since I've been on. Sorry to say my first post since being back is going to be bad news.
> 
> Due to a change in my circumstances, I can no longer guarantee my participation in anything after September this year. That means I am going to have to withdraw from the Moor TTour.
> If circumstances change in the next couple of months, I may be able to take part in some or all of the event. For now though, assume I won't be there and someone else can take my room if required.
> ...


Sean

If you can't make it, give me a shout as work (old job) is keeping me relatively busy and I might be able to afford this one (as well!)

Kev


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

.
Just in case you are wondering this is still me 

I've just changed my forum name.

Brian



KevtoTTy said:


> V6 SRS said:
> 
> 
> > Been a while since I've been on. Sorry to say my first post since being back is going to be bad news.
> ...


Kev,

If you are now wanting to attend this event then get in contact with me asap.


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Can you give some indication of the routes in mind (furthest points of the compass woul do). Just need to consider hopping in and out, rather than starting and finishing at same place.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

The Saturday route heads East from Princetown towards Bodmin Moor, roughly as far as Bodmin before turning NE towards Oakhampton and the highest parts of Dartmoor. A winding route through the eastern parts of Dartmoor, as far E as Bovey Tracey, takes us back to Princetown.

On Sunday we're heading North to the Devon coastal area between Ilfracombe and Minehead before turning South across Exmoor and on towards Tiverton.
The final parts of this route are currently flexible and I'll probably tailor this to suit those who are traveling long distances to attend.

I'm not quite sure what you have in mind - or what exactly you mean by 'hopping in and out' but I should say that while I know the split between total driving and total non-driving time, how we manage the split will be flexible and done by mutual consent on the day.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

I've updated the front page of the thread as Trev and Evelyn have pulled out of the tour. 

As for previous tours I'd like to do some classic style stickers for the front and back of the cars.

Sean has done his design stuff [smiley=thumbsup.gif] for a sticker with a space to add your forum name:










I'd like to be able to place an order for these next week at the same time as I order the stickers for the ClanTT trip - that should help to get the best price.

I did similar stickers for the IoM trip and they worked out at £9 per pair.

I hope that everyone will be happy to take the stickers but please post Yes / No as you see fit.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Fantastic! They look great Sean/Brian...

I'll take a pair!


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

As I said in my email, I still hope to be there for the saturday afternoon and sunday, so I'll take a set.

Sean.


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Oui, s'il vous plait

I am getting ready for the clanTT meet


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Et moi aussi, s'il vous plait


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

brittan said:


> The Saturday route heads East from Princetown towards Bodmin Moor, roughly as far as Bodmin before turning NE towards Oakhampton and the highest parts of Dartmoor. A winding route through the eastern parts of Dartmoor, as far E as Bovey Tracey, takes us back to Princetown.
> 
> On Sunday we're heading North to the Devon coastal area between Ilfracombe and Minehead before turning South across Exmoor and on towards Tiverton.
> The final parts of this route are currently flexible and I'll probably tailor this to suit those who are traveling long distances to attend.
> ...


Je pourrais bien être tenté

(Sorry I haven't been in touch Brian, mainly due to the fact that you'd talk me into it!)


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

KevtoTTy said:


> Je pourrais bien être tenté
> 
> (Sorry I haven't been in touch Brian, mainly due to the fact that you'd talk me into it!)


Kev:

Declan will be there and you can wear your matching ClanTT shirts (Also available in black)










What more tempting do you need? :lol:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Kev, I'll be there. But don't let that put you off!!

:lol:


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

phodge said:


> Kev, I'll be there. But don't let that put you off!!
> 
> :lol:


Wearing a clanTT skirt


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Or maybe not!!


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

KevtoTTy said:


> phodge said:
> 
> 
> > Kev, I'll be there. But don't let that put you off!!
> ...


Didn't that skirt used to be the upholstery in a Capri :lol:


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dear Brittan,
Do you have space for another car ? we live in the north of Plymouth so accommodation is not required, we can do day runs both Saturday and Sunday, but would like to join the gathering for Saturday evening meal (x 2 of us).
Kind regards,
Keith

TTOC member 01476


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

j8keith said:


> Dear Brittan,
> Do you have space for another car ? we live in the north of Plymouth so accommodation is not required, we can do day runs both Saturday and Sunday, but would like to join the gathering for Saturday evening meal (x 2 of us).
> Kind regards,
> Keith
> ...


Yes Keith, plenty of space for another car and you are now added to the list on Page 1. 

Would you like the car stickers? Stickers are good [smiley=thumbsup.gif] and locally produced too.

On the Saturday morning the route goes through Crownhill, Central Park and Stoke village so there are some options on joining up. Better in my view to meet us at Prince Hall so we start as a complete group but happy to do what suits you if you don't want to drive out to Princetown and then straight back again!!

Regards,
Brian


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Moor TTourers,

The trip is now only 5 weeks away so a little update from me and a request for some information from you:

I have 4 rooms still on retention at Prince Hall but I will release them this coming weekend. If you haven't signed up for this and are thinking of doing so then you'll need to get a move on to be certain of getting a room. After this weekend it will be pot luck as the rooms will then be available on the open market.

The routes are almost complete. I've some more work to do on the Sunday jaunt and then do the writing bit to produce the "pace notes".

Given the dates of the Tour I will pick a small cafe or similar along the route for Saturday and Sunday lunch. I was thinking about doing a picnic but obviously there is a slight risk of unsuitable weather!!

I intend to get stickers made up so I hope that everyone is up for this as not all have replied to the previous post on the subject.

For those who can make it I'd like to meet up on the Friday at approx 1700 near Ashburton on the A38 for a short crusie to the hotel. This will then give ample time to unpack and freshen up before dinner and the bar.

Would everyone please PM me your email address and mobile phone number. I'll then be able to send you the routes a few days in advance so that you can check your maps or put salient points into your sat navs.

Any questions?? Just ask. 

Brian


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Brian, we have decided to come on the tour after all!   [smiley=party2.gif] [smiley=party2.gif]

We have booked in at The Oratory in Princetown, for the Friday and Saturday nights. If we get the timing right, we will call in on Friday evening as we pass, for a quick drink and to say hello to everyone. Your route on Saturday morning seems to go past us, so we would wait for you to collect us. Ditto on the Sunday. So it looks like you've got another set of "day runners".

Dave and Gill


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Friday and Saturday booked at Prince Hall. 

I am going to play it by ear for the Sunday night. If I already know I have to be in London on the Monday, then I will probably disappear lunchtime and find somewhere down the M4 for the Sunday night.
If my calendar looks clear then I will try and find somewhere nearby, possibly even Bickleigh if they still have any rooms left on the night.

I haven't officially got the Monday included in my callout amnesty, so I've got to be careful what I commit to.

James, I can't remember if I sent you the Moor stickers file, so I will send it again tonight.

Sean.


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

quick newbie question....

are we allowed to join in on the evenTTS, TTouring days/weekends and TTrack days even if we arent part of the official TT club?


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Dave and Gill: Good to have you along  I'll send you details for a meet up closer to the date.

Sean: Great news. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] I intend to end the tour around the Tiverton area which is close to the M5 for everyone to disperse whether east or west. I have arranged no rooms at Bickleigh Castle for the Sunday night as I didn't know how many people would want to extend the weekend. Since we would not be going there as a party I would recommend choosing somewhere else. Nowt wrong with the place but they are set up to cater for groups and Sunday night is their quiet one so you may rattle around!!

TurboTTS: Quick answer - Yes. I'm not sure about track days (maybe slightly higher cost to non members) but for this Tour no TTOC membership is required.

Brian


----------



## TurboTTS (Sep 11, 2009)

cool!

so i looked at the ttoc site, and im happy to join and support my fellow TT lovers.. but what are the benefits of being part of the club? :?:


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

A little more difficult to quantify perhaps. Discounts from the main forum sponsors, the best car club magazine I've seen - a good mix of reports of events and technical stuff and of professional quality.

A post in the TTOC section of the forum will gain a more comprehensive reply from one of the Committee members.


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Thank you Brian. Be good to see you and the rest of "crew" [smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Brian, I have sent the sticker file to James again in case he hasn't got the original one.
Are you going to be able to bring the labels for the personalisation again as yours were better quality than mine?

I'll start thinking about shirts over the weekend. :roll:

Do I take it from the earlier post that there won't be many people staying Sunday night and driving back Monday morning?

Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Sean, you're more than welcome to stay at ours on Sunday night if you need to be in London on Monday morning....


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

phodge said:


> Sean, you're more than welcome to stay at ours on Sunday night if you need to be in London on Monday morning....


Cheers Penny, I may take you up on that if required. 8)

Sean.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Hi Brian, by some strange coincidence I have a cottage booked close to Woolacombe for the week commencing 24th Oct and was wondering if we could tag along for the Sunday part of the tour. I've not been on any tours before, so it looks like it could be a good introduction if you don't mind.

Iain & Pauline


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Iain & Pauline
Yes, you are most welcome to tag along on the Sunday. I don't expect that you'll want to drive a fair way south and then back north again so a meet up somewhere around Barnstaple would seem to be logical.

I'll work out a meeting place and time and let you know a little closer to the date.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

brittan said:


> I was thinking about doing a picnic but obviously there is a slight risk of unsuitable weather!!


You know it'll be bad weather.....it's Rally GB weekend!!

:lol:


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

brittan said:


> Hello Iain & Pauline
> Yes, you are most welcome to tag along on the Sunday. I don't expect that you'll want to drive a fair way south and then back north again so a meet up somewhere around Barnstaple would seem to be logical.
> 
> I'll work out a meeting place and time and let you know a little closer to the date.


Cheers, looking forward to it


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

Pants!!!!
I live in South Devon but I'll be up at the NEC Dive Show. 
Hope you lot are going to keep to the speed limit and not scare the poor ponies 

Kevin


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Finally managed to book the ferries. We arive in Fishguard at 12.00 on the Friday and from there it is a 4 hour drive to the designated meeting spot at Ashburton on the A38. Our ferry back on the Monday is at 2.30 from Fishguard so it will be an early start on the monday morning!


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Diverat said:


> Pants!!!!
> I live in South Devon but I'll be up at the NEC Dive Show.
> Hope you lot are going to keep to the speed limit and not scare the poor ponies
> 
> Kevin


Another day, another event I hope.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

04DTT said:


> Finally managed to book the ferries. We arive in Fishguard at 12.00 on the Friday and from there it is a 4 hour drive to the designated meeting spot at Ashburton on the A38. Our ferry back on the Monday is at 2.30 from Fishguard so it will be an early start on the monday morning!


Good news Dec and the timings look spot on. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## Diveratt (Aug 31, 2009)

brittan said:


> Diverat said:
> 
> 
> > Pants!!!!
> ...


Hope so I'm going to have a go at getting o the Bristol meet on the 3rd but not for long I'm off on Holiday on the 4th so I'll need to pack

Kevin


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello all.

I thought it was about time I did a bit of an update:

·	The routes are all sorted and written up. They are quite detailed, lots of OS map refs and corresponding Lat/Long co-ords for those who might want to enter some of the points into a Sat Nav. However, with the aid of someone to read the route guide, it should be possible to navigate the route without even bothering with a map.

· I've included details of fuel stations, toilets and known static speed cameras.

· On the Friday for those, who can make it, the plan will be to meet up at Ashburton on the A38 at around 1700 for a short (10 miles) cruise to the hotel. I'm sure the bar will then beckon prior to dinner at around 2000.

·	Saturday's route is approx 130 miles and will take us through Sheepstor, Shaugh Prior, Torpoint, Liskeard, Coliford Lake, Okehampton, Moretonhampstaed and Postbrideg before returning to Prince hall hotel - not necessarily by the direct route! I'm looking at Betty Cottle's Inn for a lunch stop http://www.discoverdartmoor.co.uk/detai ... ckage=1067 I've not booked anything as it will probably need to be a quick stop!

·	Sunday's route is a little shorter at 118 miles and we're heading North via Tavistock, Lydford, Barnstaple, Lynton, Porlock, and then back South across Exmoor to Exebridge on the A396. Here the Tour will formally end with a late lunch at the Anchor Inn http://www.exmooranchorinn.com/index.htm From here it is a short drive via A396 and A361 to the M5 and the direction of home.

·	The roads are varied and include some single track ones but they are all wide enough for a TT (just) and at the ford (took me a while but I managed to find one) the water did not come above the door handles.

·	If you have PMRs please bring them along together with the charger or spare batteries.

·	We are having stickers which are being arranged by blackers (James) [smiley=thumbsup.gif] via one of his contacts. I've ordered enough for everyone, so hope you're all up for them.

·	I should be getting some menus from Prince Hall this week and I'll post that up for people to make their choices.

·	I will have printed copies of the routes to hand out. In the meantime I'd like to send the route info out within the next week but I'm missing email addresses for sotgn, JayC, liffy99 and forest.  Can you all please PM me the details together with your car reg No and colour asap. Ta.

·	forest: for joining up with the Sunday tour from Woolacombe I suggest one of these two places - I was looking for somewhere large enough for all the cars to stop. 
A) Layby on the eastbound side of A39 at 51° 03'44.18" N 4° 04' 39.91"W 
B) Layby on northbound side of A39 at 51° 06'03.72"N 4° 02' 16.33"W

The Lat/Long co-ords are from Google Earth.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brian,
Looks good to me, Penny will be eagerly awaiting the menu for the Prince Hall.
regards,
Keith


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Hey Brian,

Anymore space available???

I live in Shaftesbury, Dorset so wont need accom. and can only make the Sunday run due to work.

All the best.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello James,

Yes there is space for another on the Sunday.

The start point is Prince Hall hotel (OS Map ref SX750693) near Princetown at 0930.

The basic route description is in my long post a couple back but it ends not far from M5/A361 junction so easy for return home.

From Shaftesbury you'd need to head for the A38 to Ashburton and then turn off to the B3352 for Princetown. Via A303 & A30 I'd guess the driving time at around 2.5 hours.

Hope you can make it,

Brian


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Sounds good to me Brian.

I'll hopefully be bringing a mate as passenger.

Do i need to book a table for lunch on the Sunday and will there be a couple of stickers for my car?

James


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

James GoaTTes said:


> Sounds good to me Brian.
> 
> I'll hopefully be bringing a mate as passenger.
> 
> ...


Good news.  Could you PM me your email address, mobile number, car reg number, type and colour please.

No need to book a lunch table and there will be stickers for you and cheaper than originally posted.

*More news for every one over the next couple of days so keep watching this thread.*


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello again; another update:

1.	The route information has been emailed to everyone who has sent me their email address. I will have printed copies to hand out at the start of the weekend.

2.	I previously posted ref using this pub http://www.exmooranchorinn.com/index.htm for a late lunch and formal finish point for the Tour on Sunday. However they stop serving all food at 1500 and I have doubts that we will get there by then; too many places and reasons to stop en route. I don't want to end up in a mad rush just to get somewhere for a pub meal, I'd rather make the most of the Tour time.
Some further research identified two hotels in Exford.
http://www.crownhotelexmoor.co.uk/index.htm This one is open all afternoon but apart from Cream Teas, all food serving stops at 1430
http://www.exmoor-whitehorse.co.uk/ In this one the carvery ceases at 1430 but the bar menu is available all afternoon. 
I'm favouring the White Horse Inn although this does leave a slightly longer run out to the M5.
Your thoughts please . . . . . . . 
If we agree a change to the venue I'll try to send out an updated version of the route but since it's right at the end it will not matter too much if I don't have chance to do it.

3.	I now have the stickers and they will be cheaper than first posted @ £5 per pair. If you want them posted out in advance (about £1.50 to £2 extra) then please be quick and PM me your address. The stickers will be personalised with your forum name - as long as the Dymo tape machine at work still functions!!

4.	I've put everyone's car, email and mobile details on a single sheet and intend to email it to the whole group - unless anyone has some violent objection. I'll take no comment as being in agreement.

5.	JayC - *I have no contact information for you. Are you still coming on the Tour? If so please forward an email address etc.*

6.	I will be waiting at the Friday meet-up point at 1700 for those who can make it by then. For anyone arriving later - see you in the hotel. For "locals" who are day running I'll post the exact meet-up point for Saturday and Sunday mornings in due course.

7. The daylight hours are shorter now so in order to make the most of them I intend to make prompt starts each morning at 0930 latest. Please be ready to *LEAVE* at that time, car packed, windows cleaned etc etc. I don't want anyone to have to play catch up. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Hi Brian,

Thanks for the route book - you've put a lot of effort into that and it looks fab!

Stickers look good too. Please can you post mine out to me? I'll PM you my address.

White Horse looks nice for Sunday afternoon, plenty of choice on the menu.

See you in 2 weeks!!


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Brian, sincere apologies for the delay in saying, that Dave and I would like an evening meal on Saturday. Only hope I am not too late now.  

Many thanks and look forward to seeing you very soon.

Gill


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

phodge said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> Thanks for the route book - you've put a lot of effort into that and it looks fab!
> 
> ...


Stickers are on their way Penny.

Anyone else want stickers posted?

Anyone else wish to comment on choice of Sunday lunch stop?


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi Brian,

I'll pick up the tour decals when I get there. I dont trust the postal service to have them to me before I go!!

The whitehorse is good for both of us on the Sunday.

See you on Friday week.

Declan


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

UPDATE

I had a fairly difficult conversation with Fi at Prince Hall this morning.

I'm not going to go into all the details here save to say that it centred around the fact that originally I had enough people to fill the hotel, more than 50% have dropped out for various reasons, 3 of the rooms are single occupancy, 4 people are staying at a different hotel and she's turned other people away.

The rooms that we did not take up have been (mostly) re-let to others. Residents have first call on the small restaurant and that means that she cannot accommodate the 10 non-residents who want to eat there on Saturday evening.

Put on the spot, I decided that Penny & Dave and Nigel & Michelle will need to take dinner at their hotel (Lydgate House) which will leave 6 non-residents to eat at Prince Hall, Stewart +1, Keith & Penny, Dave & Gill.

It's not ideal, probably the best compromise at this late stage and I apologise for having to do this.

Additionally she mentioned that those in single rooms would have to share and that the 'special price' based on filling the hotel would have to increase. She's probably been hit by the recession and just trying to maximise her income. I have however resisted this change. I mentioned canceling the entire weekend and the subject of sharing and price increase was not mentioned again.

And finally . . . . It was my intention to sort out using the hotel car park as the meet and start off point for the Sat and Sun tours. After the above conversation I wimped out of asking and anyway the car park is quite small.

So I'll now have to do a quick reccy and post up the meet points next weekend.

Those staying at Prince Hall *DO NOT* need to pre-order their Friday evening meal.

Those staying at Prince Hall and non-residents eating there *DO* need to pre-order their Saturday evening meals and the menu will follow shortly.

Brian


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

Hi brian

sorry you've had difficulties today

does this mean the two groups will be split up for the whole evening or will we be able to meet for drinks after eating?

Cheers

nigel


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi Brian,

sorry that you have encountered difficulties with the booking at Prince Hall, just hope that it does'nt sour the rest of the booking for you all!  

Regards

Gill


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

NJBTT said:


> Hi brian
> 
> sorry you've had difficulties today
> 
> ...


Ah, the power of a group - there's always someone who thinks of the thing that I haven't.

Good idea Nigel, we can discuss / sort it during the day on Saturday. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]



TT-Minxx said:


> Hi Brian,
> 
> sorry that you have encountered difficulties with the booking at Prince Hall, just hope that it does'nt sour the rest of the booking for you all!
> 
> ...


No, this slight difficulty will make no difference at all to people's enjoyment of 2 very full days of TT touring.

Keep smiling.  I am.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Well some better news today.

After a short absence *blackers* is back on board, I've had a much better conversation with Fi at Prince Hall and the meet up and departure point for the Saturday and Sunday tours will be the car park at Prince Hall. We have use of the lounge for a briefing if required. 

Oh yes - - - I went to the local dealer today and came away with this:

So the Moor Tour racks up a first - the first TTOC tour with a TT RS along for the ride.


----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

brittan said:


> Well some better news today.
> 
> After a short absence *blackers* is back on board, I've had a much better conversation with Fi at Prince Hall and the meet up and departure point for the Saturday and Sunday tours will be the car park at Prince Hall. We have use of the lounge for a briefing if required.
> 
> ...


Brian,

It looks great, well done. Dont push it too hard now on the tour :lol: :lol: :lol: I will have to take it for a spin, just to see what it is like mind you....

James, welcome back after your short absence.

See you all in 8 days.

Dec


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Looks very nice Brian   Lucky sod! :lol:

Take it easy on the Tour with that :twisted:


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

You lucky git!!! God i wish i could afford a TTRS!!!

Im soooo jealous!!! 

Pleased for you though.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

04DTT said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > Well some better news today.
> ...


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

looking forward to seeing that little beast, nice one Brian


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

You're definitely going to stand out from the crowd next weekend in that beautiful baby!!!!!

How did you keep that intention to yourself?

Congratulations mate

nigel


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Dream machine, does it come with Police outriders to keep the riffraff at bay ? can't have people drooling over the paintwork.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

JUST RECEIVED MY TOUR STICKERS!!! THEY LOOK REALLY COOL!!!

Can't wait to put them on my car


----------



## AndG (Jan 15, 2007)

brittan said:


> ......................
> · On the Friday for those, who can make it, the plan will be to meet up at Ashburton on the A38 at around 1700 for a short (10 miles) cruise to the hotel. I'm sure the bar will then beckon prior to dinner at around 2000.
> .............


Hi All. 8)

Sorry if I missed it...

Where are you meeting in Ashburton?

_Andy. MGF with *TT *hoops  _


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Andy; long time no see.

What is your intention?

The Friday meet up at Ashburton is at the junction with the B3352 to Postbridge & Princetown: next to the Shell garage and Subaru dealer.

Brian


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

AndG said:


> brittan said:
> 
> 
> > ......................
> ...


Hi Andy, it's been a while.
Forgot this was your neck of the woods.

Will you be joining us for a bit of a cruise?
Always good to get more of the Alpine TTourists back together. 8)

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Spent the weekend washing and polishing......



















Stuck on my stickers.....



















And it's now on the launch pad, ready to go....


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

phodge,

I've done the same thing this weekend - cleaned inside and out!!! Looks showroom clean, as does yours. Nice job.

Waiting until Thursday to put my stickers on though.

Really hoping the next 6 days go by very quickly.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

OMG, do you mean I've got to wash mine so I don't get shown up?  
Looking forward to meeting you all, Brain has told you all that the mud round here is red and stains everything hasn't he???

Stewart


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

I would hope so!!! We dont want any scruffy looking TT's turning up  lol

I wouldnt normally clean it as thoroughly as I have, but on this occasion thought the effort had to be made.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

All this polishing and cleaning, must be catching, I had a go at it last weekend. Just hope that we do not meet "a 633 squadron of seagulls" they can really spoil ones day.
Looking forward to meeting you all this weekend.


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

New Toy !!!....... :mrgreen: 
Hope its going well Brian, sorry we cant make your run on the Moors, hope to catch up with you all soon David & Joy X 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

I wouldn't worry too much about show and shine.. looks like we are due so good old rain and mist on the moors  
Watch out for the Hound of the Basketmeals

See you all Saturday
Stewart


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

jaqcom said:


> New Toy !!!....... :mrgreen:
> Hope its going well Brian, sorry we cant make your run on the Moors, hope to catch up with you all soon David & Joy X 8)


First outing for the new toy too!. Hope to see you both soon.



sotgn said:


> I wouldn't worry too much about show and shine.. looks like we are due so good old rain and mist on the moors
> Watch out for the Hound of the Basketmeals
> 
> See you all Saturday
> Stewart


You been looking at the wrong weather forecast Stewart? Rain in October, nah, won't happen.

All cars will of course be inspected for cleanliness before being allowed to take part in the tour. Penny has set the standard.


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Hello Everyone:

Some final reminders:

> Don't forget the PMRs if you have them. I have four so there'll be some spares around.

> Pre ordered stickers are fitted with forum name tags (Penny I have name tags for you). I have extra stickers and ready made name tags for those who haven't bought stickers yet.

> I have printed copies of the route book which includes the update at the end of Sunday to the alternative stop for a late lunch.

> *FRIDAY:* If you can make it, please meet at Ashburton at 1700 for the short drive to the hotels. For those who can't make it by then and if I won't see you in Prince Hall, please feel free to call me to let me know you've arrived safely. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

> *SATURDAY:* Please be in the lounge at Prince Hall Hotel by 0915 with cars packed ready for the off. The car park space is limited so we might cause a bit of car park chaos for a short while. I'll do a brief brief and we should be away at 0930.

> *SUNDAY: * Same recipe as above please - 0915 in the lounge at Prince Hall ready for leaving at 0930.

forest: I'll give you a call on Saturday evening to confirm the meet place and approximate time.

That's it from me for now. Any questions? What have I forgotten?

Looking forward to this now. 

Brian


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Sorry if i'm being thick, but what are PMRs???


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Oops, sorry James, not very clear.

PMR = hand held, short range, license free radio operating on 446Mhz.

It's mainly so I can annoy everyone by pretending to be a tour guide all day. :lol:

But worth their weight when traveling in convoy.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

I have a Motoral Talkabout T5522 walkie talkie - i'm assuming this will work???

Its called a PMR446 Recreational Two-Way Radio.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

brittan said:


> Hello Everyone:
> 
> Some final reminders:
> 
> ...


First time TTour for me Brian, ain't got no PMRs, maybe I need to do some shopping. Hopefully speak to you Sat evening, should be arriving close to Woolacombe between 3-4 ish.

Thanks for the stickers by the way
Looking forward to it

Iain


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

No need for shopping Iain; I have 3 spare ones.


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

AM ALL PACKED!!! ROLL ON THE WEEKEND!!!


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brian, you shouldn't be on line, you should be outside polishing that car now that it has dried up, that where I'm off to.


----------



## KevtoTTy (Aug 24, 2004)

Guys and girls

I am gutted I can't make this [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Desperately being trying to sort out things to get there for Saturday at least as I had been invited to an 'off roading' day _after_ I had previously decided not to do the trip.

Quite happy to drive from Croydon to Somerset (to see parents) Friday and then onto Dartmoor Saturday morning. Problem comes when heading from Dartmoor to Dover for Sunday morning (260 miles  ).

Couldn't get my head round doing it either after the Saturday drive or first thing Sunday morning (plus I have just had by gonads squeezed by my mates wife after hinting I may not be with them Sat night  )

I am sure the Tour will be marvellous and I would like to thank Brian for his efforts in persevering in getting this organised (even though I am sooooooooo jealous of his new car :mrgreen: )

Sadly to say I am seriously thinking of changing the car (another reason why I would have dearly like to have made it). Test drove a TT TDi, TTS manual and the RS (you can guess which one I would like!) but fancy something different, probably an A5 3.0 TDI tiptronic. Just waiting to actually drive one and the used prices to drop slightly before I make my final decision. Hopefully I'll still be able to tag along with my old mates in the future (please).

Have a great weekend

kevtoTTy


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for letting us know the outcome Kev, but sorry the arrangements don't work out.

The RS has only 250 miles on it so far so you'd have been able to keep up too. :lol:

Enjoy your off roading. What vehicles are you using? And don't fall in the mud.

Brian


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

V6 SRS said:


> AndG said:
> 
> 
> > brittan said:
> ...


Hi Andy

I hadn't forgotten that this is your neck-of-the-woods mate 

It was good to meet up with you at Le Mans this year [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Hope to see at some "stage" or in some pub or other over this weekend

Dave


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

KevtoTTy said:


> Guys and girls
> 
> I am gutted I can't make this [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif] [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ...


Hello Kev,

Very sorry you are unable to make it but knew you were having difficulty juggling everything.

It is a long way, we arrived in Plymouth yesterday and it took about 8 1/2 hours to do the 508 miles.

An A5 heh? Well that is a surprising choice I didn't realise you fancied those  Will it be a company car?

Are you still on for the Alpina in May it would be good to have you along.

Cheers


----------



## jaqcom (Apr 20, 2009)

Hi Guys........Have a great trip, sorry we could'nt make it either ,hope Brian will do another Dartmoor tour perhaps in summer.

Anyway, have a great time see you all soon David & Joy x 8)


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Thanks for a great tour Brian, well organised and especially loved the leaf covered steep climbs and hairpins around Lynton. Real quattro roads. Stig radio kept us entertained as well. Here's to the next one, will post pics this evening if possible
Stewart & Cathy


----------



## V6 SRS (Oct 26, 2007)

Home safe and sound. Left Dec and Cait at the M49 and said goodbye to Steve as I left the M5 for the M42.

Another excellent weekend, very well organised. Thanks Brian. [smiley=thumbsup.gif] 
Thanks to Steve, Adrian and Karen for giving me someone to talk to in the car, even if I didn't say that much.

Hopefully get some photos/videos up at some point over the next week.
I'll see Penny & David and anyone else attending the christmas dinner in a few weeks. I'll catch up with everyone else as and when the meets happen. 

Sean.


----------



## NJBTT (Nov 19, 2006)

hi everyone

BRIAN - thanks for organising a great weekend. i'm sure michelle and i weren't the only the only ones who enjoyed a great Moor TTour :!:

a few pictures.......

a misty and damp start



















at our hotel










penny and dave's baby too










all gathered at prince hall










TTs on dartmoor










stopped for lunch on sunday at the bay of rocks



















a weekend full of good driving and great company :!:

special thanks to penny and dave for your company at dinner and breakfast at lydgate :!:

cheers all

nigel :wink:


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Well, what a fantastic weekend!

A big THANKYOU to Brian for organsing a wonderful TTour. We both had a really good time. 8)

Dec, Cait, James, Karen, Adrian, Dave, Gill, Sean, Steve - it was great to see you all again! Lets not leave it so long next time... 

Nigel, Michelle, Stewart, Cathy, Steve, Bobby, Keith, Penny and everyone else who's names I can't remember (  ), it was wonderful to meet you all and see such a stunning range of TTs.

Dave - you're a nutter! Not sure where we disappeared off to, but they we're fantastic roads!

I'll post up a few pics later on...


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

Haytor...



















Can't think why I took this pic..??










Rain and shine...










Convoy...










Some...er...street furniture...



















A few line-ups...


----------



## James GoaTTes (May 15, 2008)

Hi All.

Am home safely and the car is ticking itself to sleep in the garage 

Thank you all so much for a fantastic day, esepcially you Brian. Organisation was brilliant and the route both breath taking and challenging. Was great meeting everyone and I sincerely hope to see you all again in the future.

Hope everyone else got home okay and enjoyed the weekend as much as Adrian and I did.

Thanks again.


----------



## j8keith (Jun 26, 2009)

Brian,
Penny and I would like to thank you for a really wonderful weekend, we both really enjoyed it. Great roads, great scenery, great food on Saturday night but most of all great people to be with. Glad to read that every one appears to have got home safely, we arrived back about 1730.
Now that Penny understands what "TT's" are all about, I might not have to drag her to the local Audi Dealership. :wink: 
Once again many thanks for all the effort you put into last weekend.
regards,
Penny & Keith


----------



## blackers (Nov 15, 2006)

Hello there,

Thank you everyone we had an excellent weekend, particularly you Brian for organising it all so well 

And for letting Karen & Adrian ride along in the RS (or should that be Stig & Karen!!)

It was great to see all from previous TTours - Dec, Cait, Penny, David, Dave, Gill, Sean and Steve (smart new bike that).
Plus meet everyone else 

We got back to Edinburgh around 11 last night, it was a good trip took about 6 hours to do the 400 miles.
Sorry if we didn't manage to say cheerio to all but we needed Brians assistance to get Karen to Plymouth station and make a start on the journey home.

A few photographs

TTRS









it was a little windy









some loud local wildlife









mini Stig









our organiser, well done Brian....nice car as well :wink: 









line up 1 (we nearly had the colours right blue/silver/blue/silver....)









line up 2


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, looks like you all had a great time   
Paul


----------



## liffy99 (Feb 28, 2007)

Another vote of thanks to Brian and all who made this weekend such a success - great roads, fantastic scenery, good food and plenty to occupy us all. Peeled off a few miles from the end (nearest point to home) but great to see the looks of all the locals when over a dozen TTs played follow my leader around Devon's B roads !
Will try and get some photos up tomorrow.


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)




----------



## 04DTT (Apr 7, 2006)

Hi All,

Hope everyone has recovered after a *fantastic *Moor Tour.

Cáit and I got home on Monday morning at 9.00 after we decided to get a ferry on Sunday night instead of our planned one on Monday afternoon. We both had a great time and it was nice to meet up with old friends and meet some new ones as well. Car is extremely mucky and will need lots of TLC at the weekend.

Brian, many thanks for the great weekend. You put so much time into organising it and it really showed with the routes you picked on both Saturday and Sunday. My favourite has to be that drive on the Sunday down into the valley to Kittitoe & Hunter's Inn, up the really steep hill with the hairpin in the middle into Woody Bay and the valley of the rocks. Simply stunning. Now I know why you got the RS :lol: :lol: , which simply looks stunning.

It was a great weekend and I would definitely head back to the Moors again at some stage.

I'll post some photos later when I get a chance.

Till the next one,

Talk soon,

Dec.


----------



## Asics (Nov 1, 2008)

Another TTour triumph - this time with huge thanks to Brian.

A fabulous tour and great company - some old friends and some new. Just need to see if I can squeeze the Alps tour in next year (assuming that there is a place left of course). I am looking forward to those unrestricted Autobahns in that nicely run-in TTRS, Brian.

Good to see all the TT's looking and running well - with no incidents at all. No rocks in the road, speeding fines, engine under-trays falling off etc.

If only the boot was big enough for a set of golf clubs and a trolley I could get rid of the old A6.

The bike ran very well and at least I now know the traction control and ABS both work - even on wet leaves, up 1 in 3 hairpin bends! Not quite what I had in mind for a bike with 70 miles on the clock when I left home but it was great fun and I would not have missed it for the world. I am now even more tempted to do that BMW off road training in South Wales.

See you at Dover, I hope - then at the Newcastle to Bergen ferry anyone?

Steve


----------



## TT-Minxx (Sep 9, 2006)

Hi All,

Many thanks to Brian for organising what turned out to be a cracking weekend, driving along Autumnal roads and breath- takingly narrow moorland lanes. You did an excellent job Brian, very well done.

It was lovely to catch up with all our old friends again, especially Brian, Sean, Steve, James, Karen, Adrian, Declan, Cait, Penny and David. Sorry if I have missed anyone! 

Thanks to Andy G too for calling by at Ashburton,en-route to Castle Combe, good to see you again!

Thank you to Penny and David for accompanying us for the final stages in Devon. Yes Penny, Dave is a nutter, but then you know that anyway! :wink: [smiley=dizzy2.gif]

Looking forward to our next TT adventure, I'm sure there will be another one soon.

Gill


----------



## OeTT (Nov 10, 2007)

Cathy has been busy with photostitch.. so here are 2 more for you to enjoy. As TTour virgins, we really enjoyed ourselves and will certainly come on some more. Thanks again Brian, lok forward to more activity in the South West now you are the Rep


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Thanks for all the positive responses to the Moor Tour. It's that that makes all the time, effort and reccy miles spent on the preparation worthwhile.

Of course there is a danger with making all these nice comments - - - I just might organise something similar in the future.

Given the time of year the weather was remarkably kind to us. Some rain and low cloud for the first few miles on Saturday but this led on to a largely dry remainder of the weekend albeit slightly breezy on the Tors!

Sadly I don't have any pictures to post; I only took a few at the Sunday car park line up and several of you have already posted your own versions of that. So if there are any more pictures please post them up.

Finally, a big thank you to everyone who took part. It was good to reminisce with old friends and also meet new people. Our TTs might be the stars but its the people who make a tour - - and you made this one a real good 'un. [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Oh yes; I am now the Devon Rep for the TTOC so if you're local keep a look out in the events section.

Brian


----------



## TThriller (Feb 27, 2006)

Yes, I'll add my thanks to you Brian for all your hard work putting a fab TTour together for us all to enjoy. 

Brian, let me be the first, at least on this thread, to congratulate you on becoming the Devon Reginal Rep. Well done mate! [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] You'll no doubt breathe some fresh life into the TT scene down in the SW, having and active rep down there has been long over due!!! You'll do well.

And Penny, I'll take that as a compliment :roll: :wink: Mind you, you and David have got to be equally nuts to follow me  
We could really have done with MnS boots and hydraulic supension for the toll road we took down to Porlock Wier. The road "surface" was nothing like that badly deteriorated when I last used that routr. Brian now tells me that there are two toll roads that by-pass Porlock Hill. Talking of which, the sprint up Porlock Hill was fun. Thanks once again Penny and David for your company on the cross-country run east to the M5: very enjoyable too.

And yes, as has already been said, it was good to meet up with some very familiar TTourist and to meet some new ones. It's particulary gratifying for me to meet up with some many of the Alpine TTour veterans so regularly. A damn good crew. Apologies for not getting to chat to more of the newcomers: we didn't get much chance in the day and with us overnighting away from the main accomodation it didn't help either.

I'll echo Gill's sentiment that it was good of AndyG to pop bye and say hello to us at the Friday evening rendezvous. Good to see you again Andy!

I'll see if I've got any photos not covered by anyone else and post them up over the weekend.

Hope to see many of you again soon.

Dave


----------



## brittan (May 18, 2007)

Is someone suffering from a little indecent haste? Less than 1 week after the Tour and the thread is un-sticky'd. :x

Gordon Bennett Mr Mod, have a care. At least give people time to sort and post their pictures and videos.

I had thought to leave this for at least two weeks past the date and then ASK for it to be un-sticky'd.

The Swissvax your car thread hasn't seen any action for the best part of two months yet is still a sticky.


----------



## TT_RS (Jul 10, 2009)

WELL DONE BRIAN on The Moors Tour, wish i could have made it, shame about my work commitment. Excellent news also that you are the Devon Rep, nice to have you next door. Must organise something between us when you get your breath back.


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Just a belated thanks Brian for an enjoyable first convoy for us in our TT. Really enjoyed the roads around Lynton, shame we didn't get much chance to say hello to everyone. Just arrived back from our week's break in Woolacombe this afternoon, have spent a couple of days during the week touring around Dartmoor and was really enjoyable, especially with the mild weather. Congratulations on becoming the local rep. Did you manage to get the radio off Keith?

Many thanks again, I only managed a few pics, so will have a look once I get them transferred.

Iain & Pauline


----------



## forest (Mar 17, 2009)

Another three shots from the Sunday, stopping off after driving past Hunters Inn



















then a refreshment break at Valley of Rocks


----------

